# I failed at job training



## TastelessCookie (Mar 25, 2012)

I recently had to deal with the worst job experience so far in my life. I applied for a front desk position at a doctor's office, and they called me for a 2-day-job training. It was so freaking hard, this was definitely a job not made for people with social anxiety. Here are the parts where I miserably failed at:

1) I had to answer the phone and talk to patients. As a result, I spoke silently because I felt uncomfortable and that's not what a receptionist should do.

2) Patients at the waiting room kept looking at me because they had nothing better to do. This gave me such anxiety.

3) Listening to diagnosis on a recorder and having to write them down on a Word page. This was so difficult to do with having only one earbud on, and the volume of the recorder having a very low level. Also, I'm not familiar with medical terms, and sometimes I had no idea what the doctor was saying.

4) You sometimes had to deal with a LOT of stuff all at once. Writing on Word, answering the phone, service the people on the waiting room, and other administration things. No possible way I could handle this. 

I made a lot of mistakes during those 2 days, and the doctor called me in her office before the end of my shift, and she was pretty mad at me. She basically told me I failed, that I was not ready for this job, that I was too quiet and I needed to be more dynamic. I started crying like a fool infront of her. It was one of the worst thing I might have ever lived so far. 

My self-esteem has been hurting ever since. I feel like nobody will ever hire me.


----------



## d91 (Jan 19, 2013)

:/ 
I can understand what you're saying.. but don't beat yourself up, you are not going to be perfect in just 2 days.. it takes time and practise. It's very narrow minded of your doctor to be mad at you.. I'm sure he/she made mistakes in the beginner of his/her carreer and her coach/trainer.. something was very mad at him/her too.. 

I can also imagine you crying.. sometimes you just get overwhelmed, it happens because this job and being able to perform means so much to you. If this doesn't work out. Then it doesn't. Then you should find something less demanding and work yourself up... take it easy! You can do it


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

I am certain I would have failed it too. No reason being upset over it, it's just not introvert-suitable place to work imo. Perhaps find something more to your likes?


----------

